# Some design stuff



## joyride (Feb 21, 2006)

These are some things I have done for class. I am a sophmore at Western Michigan University in the Industrial Design program. I will post some of the sketch work and stuff soon, but I havent gotten them scanned or photoshopped yet. These are CAID renders (rhino 3.0 w/ Flamigo) done for my computer class.
a travel coffee mug





Mens/Womens casual watch (simplicity using new design project)




Toaster (uses glass for the toasting compartments)




Toaster render using Canson paper (pencil/marker render)




Rocking chair








CD player using purely PS. (used the ortho to create the isometric view)


----------



## Ruining (Feb 22, 2006)

Cool!  Like the idea of those watches!  I'll take two of the one on the right. (i'm assuming the red is the hour hand.)  That rocks!


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll have a mug please! 

Nice work!

Rob


----------



## mygrain (Feb 24, 2006)

The Chairs and Table are sweet!! Nice design!!


----------



## duncanp (Feb 25, 2006)

Great stuff :thumbup:


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 26, 2006)

I wanna the chair...


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 9, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## tito_gh (Mar 9, 2006)

how do you like western i am debating going there for architecture


----------



## joyride (Mar 10, 2006)

I think this is kind of a loaded questin for me. I do love it here, but becasue of my major being cut, I am getting the short end of the stick in education.  We dont have classrooms anymore and they moved our model shop.  However, For what you are going into, you will most likely be in parkview, which is an amazing place for classes.  I love the campus size (not a long walk to any class.)   That was actually what made me come here over MSU.


----------

